# MWST Warmup



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Shooting bottle caps off the shelf to get ready for the Midwest Slingshot Tournament's knockdown targets.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! Nice shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Not bad ... not bad ... Perhaps you would do better if you hung them in the middle of a toilet seat !!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice shooting!!!

Bottle caps are also one of my favourite targets. And you did well!!

...when you approached the camera, I thought it was Chewbacca talking!! LOL!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting! And great practice....shooting low not get points for this tournament.

I would recommend light target bands for the tournament. The targets will be set light and fall easily. I'm planning on using 5/16" steel and with the bands I'll be using the shot averages 135fps....and that is more than enough power. I'll try to shoot one round just to test the targets and hinges and get it on video, so everyone will see how easy they fall.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool on the bottle caps...I myself not sure if I could see a target that small....

Nice shooting MJ...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Nice shooting! And great practice....shooting low not get points for this tournament.
> 
> I would recommend light target bands for the tournament. The targets will be set light and fall easily. I'm planning on using 5/16" steel and with the bands I'll be using the shot averages 135fps....and that is more than enough power. I'll try to shoot one round just to test the targets and hinges and get it on video, so everyone will see how easy they fall.
> 
> Todd


No can do for me. I shoot poorly with super light bands and small ammo, always have. I shot 1/2" steel with 2040s at Alverton and it is the perfect combo for me.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shooting ! black against a white background, better take some different shades of shooting sunglasses just in case.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

How about olmiser and I get to use bottle caps off a laundry soap bottle. Never hurts to ask ya know.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting MJ. And congrats on placing at the ecst!


----------

